# Risk To Benefit Ratios of Extreme And Controversial Fat Loss Techniques



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Ken Kinakin recently wrote a book called ???Optimal Muscle Training,??? which is all about biomechanics, anatomy, muscle testing, resistance training technique, and injury prevention. I consider it groundbreaking, because Kikakin did something rarely seen in the mainstream fitness literature: Rather than making sweeping generalizations about exercise safety or usefulness, he analyzed 125 popular weight training [...]

*Read More...*


----------

